# Serial Crashes - iMac 2017



## lambreff (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi, TechSupport Community!



Thank you for your superb service and continued support!



I have a 2017 iMac, which would sporadically crash. I keep it up-to-date using the latest MacOS (BigSur). I have also run disk utility's first aid from within the system. Since Sept. 2020, my iMac has been crashing frequently - once every few days, or a few times a day. I have already had to reinstall the MacOS (and my files), as well as run virus checks (Avira and Avast). I have also saved most of the reports generated by the computer upon crashing (with the latest one pasted below). Finally, I have run the disk utility using the MacOS Recovery instructions provided by Apple and the result is that there is no hardware problem/issues. So, having spent countless hours trying to have my computer working normally without crashes, I've decided to reach out to you and see if you might be able to figure out what the real issue is and how to solve it.



Thank you in advance for taking the time to help out! 



Have a wonderful weekend!



Sincerely,

Matt

(a Mac fan since 1993)


The Latest Crash Report:

panic(cpu 3 caller 0xffffff801436ea25): userspace watchdog timeout: no successful checkins from com.apple.logd in 120 seconds

service returned not alive with context : unresponsive dispatch queue(s): com.apple.firehose.io-wl 

service: com.apple.logd, total successful checkins since volume unfreeze notification (78941 seconds ago): 7883, last successful checkin: 120 seconds ago

service: com.apple.WindowServer, total successful checkins since volume unfreeze notification (78941 seconds ago): 7895, last successful checkin: 0 seconds ago



Backtrace (CPU 3), Frame : Return Address

0xffffffa0c23e3670 : 0xffffff80110b9aed 

0xffffffa0c23e36c0 : 0xffffff80111fc6e3 

0xffffffa0c23e3700 : 0xffffff80111ecd1a 

0xffffffa0c23e3750 : 0xffffff801105ea2f 

0xffffffa0c23e3770 : 0xffffff80110b938d 

0xffffffa0c23e3890 : 0xffffff80110b9678 

0xffffffa0c23e3900 : 0xffffff80118be434 

0xffffffa0c23e3970 : 0xffffff801436ea25 

0xffffffa0c23e3980 : 0xffffff801436e678 

0xffffffa0c23e39a0 : 0xffffff801184569e 

0xffffffa0c23e39f0 : 0xffffff801436dab4 

0xffffffa0c23e3b20 : 0xffffff801184f86b 

0xffffffa0c23e3c80 : 0xffffff80111a7d81 

0xffffffa0c23e3d90 : 0xffffff80110bf0e7 

0xffffffa0c23e3e00 : 0xffffff8011095905 

0xffffffa0c23e3e60 : 0xffffff80110ad012 

0xffffffa0c23e3ef0 : 0xffffff80111d0ec3 

0xffffffa0c23e3fa0 : 0xffffff801105f216 

Kernel Extensions in backtrace:

com.apple.driver.watchdog(1.0)[7AE04EA4-D026-39A0-B2D5-5C9E4EE72967]@0xffffff801436d000->0xffffff801436efff



Process name corresponding to current thread: watchdogd



Mac OS version:

20C69



Kernel version:

Darwin Kernel Version 20.2.0: Wed Dec 2 20:39:59 PST 2020; root:xnu-7195.60.75~1/RELEASE_X86_64

Kernel UUID: 82E2050C-5936-3D24-AD3B-EC4EC5C09E11

KernelCache slide: 0x0000000010e00000

KernelCache base: 0xffffff8011000000

Kernel slide: 0x0000000010e10000

Kernel text base: 0xffffff8011010000

__HIB text base: 0xffffff8010f00000

System model name: iMac18,2 (Mac-77F17D7DA9285301)

System shutdown begun: NO

Panic diags file available: YES (0x0)

Hibernation exit count: 0



System uptime in nanoseconds: 164821627575409

Last Sleep: absolute base_tsc base_nano

Uptime : 0x000095e786901ecf

Sleep : 0x000032a44bfd329a 0x000000009c795164 0x00003295220bcd4d

Wake : 0x000032a45075672e 0x000000009c3aad08 0x000032a44f566669

last started kext at 150016478199764: >usb.!UUserHCI 1 (addr 0xffffff7fb199d000, size 98304)

last stopped kext at 127805235975653: >usb.!UUserHCI 1 (addr 0xffffff7fb199d000, size 98304)

loaded kexts:



> usb.!UUserHCI 1





> !ATopCaseHIDEventDriver 4020.6





> AudioAUUC 1.70





> AGPM 119





> !APlatformEnabler 2.7.0d0





> X86PlatformShim 1.0.0





> !AUpstreamUserClient 3.6.8


@fileutil 20.036.15

@kext.AMDFramebuffer 4.0.2

@filesystems.autofs 3.0

@kext.AMDRadeonX4000 4.0.2



> !A!IKBLGraphics 16.0.1


@kext.AMDRadeonServiceManager 4.0.2



> !AHDA 283.15





> !A!IPCHPMC 2.0.1





> !A!IKBLGraphicsFramebuffer 16.0.1


@kext.AMD9500!C 4.0.2



> !AGraphicsDevicePolicy 6.2.2


@AGDCPluginDisplayMetrics 6.2.2



> eficheck 1





> pmtelemetry 1





> LuaHardwareAccess 1.0.16


|IOUserEthernet 1.0.1

|IO!BSerialManager 8.0.2f9

@Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X 7.0.0



> !AHV 1


|Broadcom!B20703USBTransport 8.0.2f9



> !ASMCLMU 212





> !AGFXHDA 100.1.431





> !ADiskImages2 1





> !AThunderboltIP 4.0.3





> !A!ISlowAdaptiveClocking 4.0.0





> !AMCCSControl 1.14


@filesystems.tmpfs 1

@filesystems.hfs.kext 556.60.1

@BootCache 40

@!AFSCompression.!AFSCompressionTypeZlib 1.0.0

@!AFSCompression.!AFSCompressionTypeDataless 1.0.0d1

@filesystems.apfs 1677.60.23



> !ASDXC 1.9.0


|!ABCM5701Ethernet 11.0.0



> AirPort.BrcmNIC 1400.1.1





> !AAHCIPort 346


@private.KextAudit 1.0



> !AACPIButtons 6.1





> !ARTC 2.0





> !ASMBIOS 2.1





> !AACPIEC 6.1





> !AAPIC 1.7


@!ASystemPolicy 2.0.0

@nke.applicationfirewall 310

|IOKitRegistryCompatibility 1

|EndpointSecurity 1



> !AHIDKeyboard 222





> !AMultitouchDriver 4400.28





> !AInputDeviceSupport 4400.35





> !AHS!BDriver 4020.6





> IO!BHIDDriver 8.0.2f9


@kext.triggers 1.0

@kext.AMDRadeonX4200HWLibs 1.0

@kext.AMDRadeonX4000HWServices 4.0.2



> DspFuncLib 283.15


@kext.OSvKernDSPLib 529

|IOAccelerator!F2 439.52

@kext.AMDSupport 4.0.2



> X86PlatformPlugin 1.0.0





> IOPlatformPlugin!F 6.0.0d8





> !AGraphicsControl 6.2.2





> !ASMBusPCI 1.0.14d1


|IOSerial!F 11

|IOAVB!F 900.12

@plugin.IOgPTPPlugin 900.11

|IOEthernetAVB!C 1.1.0

|Broadcom!BHost!CUSBTransport 8.0.2f9

|IO!BHost!CUSBTransport 8.0.2f9

|IO!BHost!CTransport 8.0.2f9



> !AHDA!C 283.15


|IOHDA!F 283.15

|IONDRVSupport 585

|IOAudio!F 300.6.1

@vecLib.kext 1.2.0

@!AGPUWrangler 6.2.2

@!AGraphicsDeviceControl 6.2.2

|IOSlowAdaptiveClocking!F 1.0.0

|IOGraphics!F 585



> !ASMBus!C 1.0.18d1





> usb.networking 5.0.0





> usb.!UHostCompositeDevice 1.2





> !AThunderboltDPInAdapter 8.1.4





> !AThunderboltDPAdapter!F 8.1.4





> !AThunderboltPCIDownAdapter 4.1.1





> !AHPM 3.4.4





> !A!ILpssI2C!C 3.0.60





> !A!ILpssI2C 3.0.60





> !A!ILpssDmac 3.0.60





> !ABSDKextStarter 3


|IOSurface 289.3

@filesystems.hfs.encodings.kext 1

|IOAHCIBlock!S 332

|IO80211!F 1200.12.2b1

|IOSkywalk!F 1



> mDNSOffloadUserClient 1.0.1b8





> corecapture 1.0.4


|IOAHCI!F 294

|IONVMe!F 2.1.0



> !AThunderboltNHI 7.2.8


|IOThunderbolt!F 9.3.2



> usb.!UXHCIPCI 1.2





> usb.!UXHCI 1.2


|IOUSB!F 900.4.2



> !AEFINVRAM 2.1





> !AEFIRuntime 2.1


|IOSMBus!F 1.1

|IOHID!F 2.0.0

$!AImage4 3.0.0

|IOTimeSync!F 900.11

|IONetworking!F 3.4



> DiskImages 493.0.0


|IO!B!F 8.0.2f9

|IOReport!F 47

|IO!BPacketLogger 8.0.2f9

$quarantine 4

$sandbox 300.0

@kext.!AMatch 1.0.0d1

|CoreAnalytics!F 1



> !ASSE 1.0





> !AKeyStore 2





> !UTDM 511.60.2


|IOUSBMass!SDriver 184.40.6

|IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice 436.40.6

|IO!S!F 2.1

|IOSCSIArchitectureModel!F 436.40.6



> !AMobileFileIntegrity 1.0.5


@kext.CoreTrust 1



> !AFDEKeyStore 28.30





> !AEffaceable!S 1.0





> !ACredentialManager 1.0





> KernelRelayHost 1


|IOUSBHost!F 1.2



> !UHostMergeProperties 1.2





> usb.!UCommon 1.0





> !ABusPower!C 1.0





> !ASEPManager 1.0.1





> IOSlaveProcessor 1





> !AACPIPlatform 6.1





> !ASMC 3.1.9


|IOPCI!F 2.9

|IOACPI!F 1.4



> watchdog 1


@kec.pthread 1

@kec.corecrypto 11.1

@kec.Libm 1


----------



## Denalidave (Feb 16, 2021)

I copy/pasted this from another forum from a post from a Mac user having the same problem-
Apple walked me through the following steps.
Boot into Safe Mode and see if computer crashes (it did eventually)

Create a new user account and see if the computer crashes (it did)

These didn't solve my problem, but may be helpful for others. Eventually, I needed to boot into Internet Recover mode (Shift-Command-R), erase hard drive, reformat hard drive, and re-install Big Sur. Once I did that, the problem was resolved. A radical solution, but it worked. Apple was very helpful in resolving this problem. On the positive side, a new install was a nice refresh and my laptop runs faster. Luckily, I had all my data files in my Apple iCloud Drive.


----------



## lambreff (Feb 3, 2021)

Denalidave said:


> I copy/pasted this from another forum from a post from a Mac user having the same problem-
> Apple walked me through the following steps.
> Boot into Safe Mode and see if computer crashes (it did eventually)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply!

I had done that before, e.g. the clean reinstall. I didn't spend much time just testing out the computer at that point as I wanted to import my saved files as well. Once I'd added the latest time machine backup of my files, the crashing continued. As part of my attempts to resolve the crashing, I ran a few different anti-virus applications, which did identify viruses and deleted them. Alas, the serial crashes persisted through all of those actions. 

The latest crash report is from a few minutes ago (attached).


----------

